# Möglichkeiten für Schwimmteich-Filter



## Z3T1 (27. Apr. 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Name ist Tim und ich bin 2018 mit meiner Familie in ein Haus gezogen welches bereits einen Schwimmteich angelegt hatte.

Nachdem wir uns das letzte Jahr überwiegend mit Dingen im Haus beschäftigt haben wollte ich 2019 den Schwimmteich angehen.

Vorweg ich bin komplett neu in dem Gebiet und muss mich erst einarbeiten. Aber ich hoffe, dass ihr mir hier die richtigen Tipps geben könnt.

Hier mal ein paar Eckdaten zum IST-Zustand mit meinen Worten:

ca. 45 - 50m³ Schwimmteich
Tiefste Stelle bis Wasserspiegel ca. 1,7m
Filtergrube unterhalb Wasserspiegel
Maße ca. 260 x 180 x 110 cm (B x T x H)

Der "Filter" ist meiner Meinung nach kein Filter nur eine Art Sieb mit Zentrifugalspühlung
Zulauf über 2 DN110 (Selbstbau Skimmerkasten & Bodenablauf am tiefsten Punkt)

Ein IBC Container als Sammelbecken mit einer EcoMax HF16000 welche über ein DN75 Rohr einen Wasserfall speist.
Auf den Bildern kann man sehen, dass es eine Regenerationszone/Sumpfzone gibt und den Schwimmbereich.
Der "Eintrag" ist relativ hoch, da über dem Teich eine riesige Fichte des Nachbarn thront
Der Teich ist sehr grün, verschlammt und hat (noch) einen Karpfen und eine __ Nase als Fischbesatz. Diese kommen aber weg.

Meine Mission 2019 ist klareres Wasser. Also ein Filter-Upgrade muss her am liebsten auch mit UVC  um Schwebalgen loszuwerden und etwas um die Phosphate zu binden. Das Wasser sollte so klar wie möglich werden und das am liebsten ohne Chemie.

Könnt Ihr mir hier Filtersysteme empfehlen. Vielleicht auch einfache im Eigenbau? Ich fand anfangs das Modulare System von Naturagart sehr interessant aber habe dann recht schnell gemerkt, dass diese Filter nur für gepumpte Systeme funktionieren.

Außerdem werde ich wohl einen Schlammsauger brauchen so lange wie hier nichts mehr passiert ist. Welche eignen sich für diese Dimensionen? Pondovac 5?

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir hilfreiche Tipps geben, da ich momentan etwas feststecke mit meinen Recherchen.

Viele Grüße aus dem Saarland
Tim


----------



## Sonnengruesser (29. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Tim,
ich bin selbst erst gerade am Bauen, hab also noch keine wirkliche Erfahrung. Aber deine Anlage sieht doch ganz gut aus, würde erst mal nichts umbauen. (Meine Planung sieht ähnlich aus wie dein Istzustand)

Das Sieb mit Zentralspülung sieht nach SiFi Patrone aus - die soll den Grobschmutz abfiltern und in der grünen Tonne sammeln. Dafür muss die Pumpe mit dem grünen Schlauch immer wieder mal angeworfen werden, damit das Sieb gereinigt wird. Dann den Grobschmutz aus der grünen Tonne ablassen/abfischen.

Was ich tun würde:
-) die EcoMax rund um die Uhr anwerfen
-) schauen, dass das System in der grünen Tonne funktioniert. Falls sich das Sieb schnell zusetzt entkalken.
-) den Mulm vom Boden mittels Schlammsauger oder über den Bodenablauf rausfischen.
-) wie gesagt erst mal nix umbauen. 

Ich hoffe irgend jemand mit mehr Erfahrung kann noch was dazu sagen.


----------



## troll20 (29. Apr. 2019)

Bei einer SIPA oder auch Siebpatrone muss die Spülpumpe 24/7 bzw mindestens so lange wie die Kreislaufpumpe arbeiten. 
Aber auch ein Trommler oder Vliesfilter, EBF sollte 24/7 laufen. Erst dann arbeiten sie am Optimum und es kommt zu keinem Gammel in irgendwelchen Leitungen Pumpen usw.


----------



## Z3T1 (29. Apr. 2019)

Hallo,

danke fürs Feedback. Jetzt weiß ich auch dass das Sieb eigentlich SIPA heißt.

@troll20 das ist korrekt. Wenn ich die Spülpumpe nicht mitlaufen lasse läuft die EcoMax nach ca. 10 Minuten trocken. Die Spülpumpe macht aber so viel Lärm, und verbraucht ordentlich Strom. Die möchte ich nicht 24/7 unter dem Schlafzimmerfenster laufen lassen.

Das Bild ist auch schon etwas älter. Mittlerweile habe ich die Pumpe auf Winkeln an der Wand mit Schwinungsdämpfern entkoppelt. Dennoch ist die Pumpe wirklich sehr laut. Trotz geschlossenem Deckel.

@Sonnengruesser das SIPA System funktioniert zwar aber wie gesagt nur mit Spülung. In dem Zustand wie mein Teich jetzt ist kommt da innerhalb von Sekunden nur noch Wasser im Milliliter-Bereich durch.

Insgesamt suche ich nach einer Lösung die

a) leise und
b) energiesparend ist und
c) möglichst sauberes Wasser erzeugt

Daher würde ich gerne diese Spülpumpe eliminieren, sofern das irgendwie möglich ist. Oder zumindest nur alle paar Stunden während des Tages für einige Minuten laufen lassen.

Vielleicht würde auch schon eine neue Pumpe helfen? Empfehlungen von euch?

Ich habe mir selbst schon über Automatisierung eine Steuerung der Pumpen gebaut, so dass sie Zeit gesteuert oder nach Bedarf über Hausautomatisierung gesteuert werden können. Was das angeht kann ich mir durchaus selbst helfen.

Ich erwarte kein Chlor-Pool-Wasser aber ich habe die Vorstellung, dass es am Ende doch eher klar als grün ist.


----------



## Sonnengruesser (29. Apr. 2019)

Z3T1 schrieb:


> In dem Zustand wie mein Teich jetzt ist kommt da innerhalb von Sekunden...


ich hoffe das reduziert sich, wenn das Wasser erst mal sauberer ist. Sonst hab ich bald auch ein Problem...


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Apr. 2019)

Die dort installierte SIPA hat ggf. ein paar Nachteile:
-oft Sieb mit 300y oder 200y- dadurch geht noch eine Menge Schmutz durch....
-der Schmutz verbleibt ja ein Weile im Wasser der Tonne und verstopft natürlich nach dem Abreinigen wieder das Sieb
-das Abreinigen durch die Spülpumpe wird eigentlich über einen Wasserstandssensor/ Steuerung geregelt

Aus diesen und weiteren Gründen sind diese SIPA irgendwann aus den Teichanlagen rausgeflogen und wurden durch andere sich automatisch abreinigende Filter ersetzt.

Die gute Nachricht:
-irgendwie wurde wohl an diesem Schwimmteich mal nachgedacht und jemand hat einen BA und einen Skimmer mit jeweils KG 110 Verrohrung verbaut.

Einer späteren Installation eines Trommelfilterchens mit Pumpe dahinter z.B. steht somit nix im Weg, falls diese SIPA irgendwann ausgetauscht werden soll.
Den Rücklauf würde ich dann etwas größer dimensionieren für 15000m³/h ca....und auch direkt in den Teich verrohren, um Förderhöhe/ Pumpenverluste zu vermeiden. So einen dekorativen Bachlauf( Wasserfall kann man auch mit einer kleinen Pumpe laufen lassen bei Bedarf.


----------



## Z3T1 (30. Apr. 2019)

Hallo @ThorstenC,

danke für den Tipp. Ich werde mir jetzt direkt einen Füllstandssensor bauen mit einem ESP32 und einem Ultraschall-Sensor. Das war für mich ein hilfreicher Hinweis.

Falls es interessiert, ich habe jetzt die neue Steuerung verbaut mit integrierter Strom-Messung der Pumpen und hier sieht man schon sehr gut, dass die Spülpumpe viel Strom verbraucht.

EcoMax HF 16000 Real ca. 105 Watt
T.I.P. CleanJet 1000+ ca. 700 Watt
Könnt Ihr mir hier Pumpen empfehlen, die deutlich weniger Verbrauchen bei gleicher Leistung?

Also ich denke schon darüber nach langfristig was besseres zu installieren. Ich weiß nicht ob ein Trommelfilter unter dem Wasserspiegel funktionieren kann und was diese so verbrauchen.

Das Upgrade kann ja auch nach und nach erfolgen.


----------



## Zacky (1. Mai 2019)

Hallo.

Ich habe auch schon mit einer Sipa gearbeitet, jedoch war die Spülpumpe keine Gartendruckpumpe, sondern eine einfache Teichpumpe. Bei uns hat damals eine Pumpe mit 8000 l/h gereicht und je nach Modell haben Pumpen dieser Größe zwischen 80 - 100 Watt. In deinem Fall müsste man ggf. schauen, ob man unbedingt eine trockene Aufstellung machen muss oder ob man die Pumpe auch in dem nachfolgenden IBC unterbringen kann. Auch das minimiert die Betriebsgeräusche der Spülpumpe.

Die Spülpumpe sollte dann aber auch 24/7 bzw. mind. im gleichen Zeitraum, wie die Hauptpumpe laufen. ...aber das wurde ja bereits erwähnt.


----------



## Z3T1 (15. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt die Gartenpumpe gegen eine Aquaforte DM 6500 getauscht mit 50 Watt. Deutlich angenehmer, da unter Wasser. Man hört sie eigentlich gar nicht mehr.

Allerdings scheinen die 6500 L/h nicht auszureichen bei der Förderhöhe von 1-1,5m kommt wohl nicht mehr genug an. Bzw. nicht so viel wie mit der T.I.P. Pumpe. Bedeutet, die Pumpe für den Wasserfall Pumpt schneller leer als nachlaufen kann. Möglich, dass ich auf die 8000 oder 10000 aufrüste.

Allerdings ist der Teich einfach noch zu dreckig. Ich habe jetzt mit dem PondoVac 5 versucht etwas weiter zu kommen  In konsequenz war ich kurz davor 60m³ Mutterboden zu bestellen.

Wie seht ihr das würde es sich lohnen das Wasser abzulassen und eine Grundreinigung mit hochdruck zu machen? Soweit ich es in Erfahrung bringen konnte existiert der Teich seit ~2008-10 und wurde wohl nie mit etwas anderem als dem oben genannten gereinigt 


Nachtrag: Ich spiele nach wie Vor mit dem Gedanken einen professionelleren Filter einzusetzen. Was ist denn von einem Aqualogistik Vortex C-50 Teichfilter zu halten?


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Mai 2019)

Pumpleistung maximal 9m³/h und veraltet....wird also eine Fehlinvestition.
Irgendwo gab es hier schoneinmal jemanden mit einer solchen Fehlinvestition.

Für das Geld bekommt man einen Trommelfilter, der mech. feiner filtert und sich automatisch abreinigt., weniger Platz benötigt.

Du hast zwei Zuläufe in DN 100 und benötigst somit ca. 15-20m³/h reelle Pumpleistung.


----------



## Z3T1 (16. Mai 2019)

Danke für den Hinweis.

Kannst Du mir sagen wie laut so ein Trommelfilter ist. Wie oft spült er sich? Viel Geräuschentwicklung allgemein?

Welcher wäre denn zu empfehlen? Kann man dann komplett auf Biokammern verzichten?

Ich muss auch bedenken, dass der Filter unter dem Wasserspiegel stehen wird. Oberhalb des Wasserspiegels sind vielleicht noch 10 maximal 15 cm Platz


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Mai 2019)

Der TF spült an Hand der Schmutzfracht.....
Dein Filterkeller hat doch schon einen Deckel und wenn der halbwegs ringsherum aufliegt...wird man nix hören.
Kleinster möglicher TF ist der Aquaforte zu dem es hier auch schon Berichte im Forum gibt.


----------



## Zacky (17. Mai 2019)

Z3T1 schrieb:


> Kann man dann komplett auf Biokammern verzichten?



Ich würde nicht ganz auf eine Biokammer verzichten und eine kleinere Biokammer mit Japanmatten dahinter setzen.


----------



## wander-falke (19. Mai 2019)

Z3T1 schrieb:


> Insgesamt suche ich nach einer Lösung die
> 
> a) leise und
> b) energiesparend ist und
> c) möglichst sauberes Wasser erzeugt



Das schreit gaaanz laut nach Bodenfilter, Luftheber und Umbau.

Aber das musst du entscheiden, denn 


Sonnengruesser schrieb:


> -) wie gesagt erst mal nix umbauen.



und ich bin sicher, für das bestehende System bekommst du hier ausreichend Hilfestellung


----------



## Z3T1 (16. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mich mal wieder zurückmelden nach einigen Wochen mit viel Arbeit, Urlaub und einer Erweiterung am bestehenden System.

Ich habe vor 5 Wochen einen Ultraschallsensor für den IBC Container gebaut welcher den Wasserstand überwacht, so dass die Pumpen darin nicht trockenlaufen. Seit dem Läuft das System von morgens 8 bis abends 21 Uhr. Das ganze wird mit Node-RED überwacht und gesteuert, also an/ausgeschaltet und per Timer geschaltet.

Meine Frau ist schon vom Gluckern (bei fast leerem IBC) genervt und bei den Temperaturen die letzten Wochen steht halt auch mal das Fenster nachts sperrangelweit offen. Ich denke das Gluckern kann ich noch beseitigen indem ich den Einlauf in den IBC etwas verändere.

Aber nun ein Zwischenfazit:

Der Wasserfall und die Spülpumpe laufen in der Zeit so viel wie möglich. Leider verstopft das Sieb ständig und der Zulauf ist gehemmt aber alles in allem wird mehr Umgewälzt als bei der bisherigen Installation.

Der IBC hält so ca 20 min genug Wasser bevor der Wasserfall abgeschaltet werden muss und man warten muss bis er wieder 80% Wasser hat bevor sich der Zyklus wiederholt.

Nach bisherigen Laufzeit von 5 Wochen kann man jetzt je nach Lichteinfall 50-100cm in den Teich sehen aber das Wasser ist immer noch sehr grün und trüb.

Daher habe ich mich entschlossen in den Zulauf zum Wasserfall eine UVC-Lampe mit 75W einzubauen, die dann für die Zeit in der der Wasserfall läuft ebenfalls angeschaltet ist. Ich denke da an eine Aquaforte MIDI UV-C 75 watt T5, da ich hier eine Chance sehe von DN75 einen Übergang zu bauen, so dass ich das im Ablauf zum Wasserfall integrieren kann.

Alternativ wäre vielleicht eine Tauch UV-C im SiFi also im Zulauf möglich. Im IBC wäre es wahrscheinlich eher schädlich, wobei der IBC im jetzigen Zustand eher nicht als Biokammer zu werten ist.

Was haltet Ihr von der UV-C Idee?

Falls Details zu der "Home-Made" Automation gewünscht sind einfach fragen


----------



## center (16. Juli 2019)

UV Lampen sollten immer am Ende der Filterstrecke sein.

Und ein ständiges Ein- und Ausschalten soll einer UV-Lampe auch nicht gut bekommen.
(kann aber auch nur ein Gerücht sein, was man öfter liest)

Ich hab auch eine SIPA (Eigenbau). Hatte bis jetzt auch immer eine Teichpumpe mit 10.000 l/h dran. Hat schon funktioniert.
Aber mit der Gartenpumpe Metabo P 2000 (450 Watt) läuft das bei mir nochmal um einiges besser.
Nach meinem Empfinden muss an eine SIPA eine Pumpe mit Druck und nicht eine die viel Volumen bewegt.
Ich hab um meine SIPA auch noch Filterbürsten.
Mit der Teichpumpe habe ich alle 15 min spülen lassen, mit der Gartenpumpe reicht alle 30 min.
Die Teichpumpe spült das Sieb gut frei. Aber der Dreck ist auch ganz schnell wieder am Sieb.
Die Gartenpumpe spült die SIPA doch um einiges besser und der Dreck fliegt bis in die Bürsten zurück wo er sich verfängt.


----------



## troll20 (16. Juli 2019)

Moin,
wie schon von @center bemerkt ist meist der optimale Platz für eine UVC am Ende. Aber nur meist. Da sie jedoch immer im Wasser sein sollte und auch immer an, um die ein / aus Schaltungen zu reduzieren, sollte sie bei dir eher im Einlauf zum Siepa sein. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist ja das sie bei dir im Einlauf zum Filter den zweck erfüllt Algen zu grillen und diese Biomasse so schnell wie möglich aus dem System zu filtern ( Anmerkung: das macht eine Sipa mehr schlecht als recht). Im Filterausgang hingegen sollten ja keine Algen mehr ankommen zum grillen, wäre also Sinnfrei 
Hier im Filterausgang dient sie nur der Desinfektion und das in erster Linie für Koi und ähnliche Mimosen oder aber wenn man mal Zekarien hat. 
Eine Siepa sollte auch ständig gespült werden damit sich auf dem Sieb kein Biofilm ansetzen kann. Und dann sollte die Spülpumpe an die Spüldüsen und Leitung angepasst sein. Meist ist hier wirklich ein Druck- und keine Teichpumpe zu empfehlen. 

Zum Thema ein aus von Leuchtmitteln, im Falle der UVC Röhren und oder auch Neonröhren ist diese ein und ausschalten für Starter und Leuchtmittel sch....


----------



## jala (16. Juli 2019)

Ich kann nur sagen, alles laufen lassen 24 Std/ 7 Tg.
Alles was du an Energiekosten sparst, wirst du in eine neue LS Lampe investieren.....
Gib deinem Teich ein wenig Zeit. Aktionismus bringt nichts


----------



## Z3T1 (17. Juli 2019)

Danke für Eure Hinweise.

UV-C am Anfang der Filterstrecke klingt schlüssig für mich. Zumal ich keinerlei Pläne habe jemals Kois oder andere Fische im Teich zu pflegen. Der Karausch und die __ Nase die jetzt noch drin sind werden ebenfalls hoffentlich bald umgesiedelt.

Die Metabo P2000G kannte ich nicht, aber die angegebenen 60 dB(A) sind für mich leider ein NoGo. Auch wenn das deutlich leiser ist als die T.I.P. ist die neue AquaForte Pumpe, welche permanent unter dem Wasserspiegel steht immer noch durch leichtes (nicht störendes) surren zu hören im Schlafzimmer. Bei offenem Fenster natürlich.

Wir wohnen hier wirklich extrem ruhig und nachts hört man nichts abgesehen von Natur und meinem "Filter" a.k.a Sieb 

Der Hinweis mit den Filterbürsten vor dem Sipa ist gut. Und das mit dem UV-C lasse ich mir noch durch den Kopf gehen.(@jala). Klar klingt das alles nach Aktionismus, aber ich versuche einfach das beste Rauszuholen und nach einem Jahr experimentieren bin ich jetzt bei gerade 50-100cm Sicht angekommen.

Das überzeugt leider noch nicht die Frau im Haus. Ich kämpfe aber weiter  Kernpunkte sind und bleiben Lautstärke und klares/sauberes Wasser.

Danke für euer Feedback 

Edit: Ich hab btw. heute den Einlauf in den IBC etwas umgelengt um das Gluckern zu beseitigen und bin jetzt wieder auf 24/7... nach der Nacht werde ich mal berichten.


----------



## Z3T1 (22. Juli 2019)

Zwischenstand ...

Leider hat das Umlenken im IBC nichts gebracht. die Quelle des Gluckerns ist nämlich der "Schlund" des Sipas. Hier muss ich mir wohl etwas einfallen lassen. Es wäre sicher besser gewesen, wenn hier eine Siphon zwischen Sipa und IBC eingebaut wäre. Mal sehen was ich hier machen kann.

Somit ist 24/7 erstmal für das Umwälzen passé. Die Spülpumpe lasse ich jetzt aber mal durchlaufen.

Insgesamt hat sich leider nichts verbessert eher schlechter ist es geworden. Die Zeiten sind jetzt von 5 Uhr bis 23 Uhr also etwas länger aber so, dass es beim Einschlafen nicht mehr störend ist.

Im Anhang mal die Übersicht von meiner "Kontrolleinheit". An der Historie vom IBC Füllstand kann man gut sehen, dass der Wasserfall immer wieder abgeschaltet werden muss bei ~30%, damit die Rohrpumpe nicht trocken läuft.

Dann dauert es eine gute Weile, bis wieder 80% im IBC erreicht werden und der Wasserfall anschaltet. Hin und wieder funktioniert es nach einer Reinigung, dass er sich so bei 35-50% einpendelt und eine Zeitlang durchlaufen kann. Meistens am Wochenende wenn ich Zeit dafür finde.

Er braucht etwa 7-10 Minuten von 30 auf 80% und wieder 15-20 Minuten von 80 auf 30% so wechselt der Spaß den ganzen Tag vollautomatisch. Die Spülpumpe läuft dabei permanent (auf dem Screenshot Testweise abgeschaltet)


----------



## troll20 (23. Juli 2019)

Wenn du mehr aus dem IBC mit der Sipa pumpst als rein läuft hadt du ja nur zwei mögliche Stellschauben. Mehr Wasser vom Teich zum Filter bekommen, evtl. über einen zusätzlichen Mittelablauf???
Oder weniger aus dem IBC pumpen. Mit einer regelbaren Pumpe lässt sich das recht gut einstellen. 
Aber alles andere ist nicht Zielführend, Sorry.


----------



## ThorstenC (23. Juli 2019)

Ursache ist die Sipa...
Zudem die RP bei zugesetzten Sipa und mehr Förderhöhe immer mehr einbricht...

Was eine getauchte 230V Pumpe am Schwimmteich verloren hat....FI ist hoffentlich installiert und das Wasser der Pumpenkammer geerdet..

SIPA raus und was anders rein...

Dazu den Deckel des Kellers mal dicht machen wegen dem Lärm...


----------



## Z3T1 (23. Juli 2019)

Danke fürs Feedback.

Aber ich will nochmal Betonen, dass ich das nicht gebaut habe sondern nur Versuche was mir gegeben wurde richtig einzustellen und sauber ans laufen zu bekommen. Deswegen bitte ich hier um Nachsicht.

Mein Plan B sind 50m³ Mutterboden wenn alle Stricke reißen. Das Haus ist gekauft und der Teich wurde nicht von mir gebaut sondern vom Vorbesitzer.

FI ist installiert aber kein separater für den Teich sondern normal über den Haupt-FI. Pumpenkammer ist noch nicht geerdet. Daher danke für den Hinweis, das hole ich direkt nach. Der Teich jedoch ist durch einen Zaun gesichert, da kommt erstmal keiner rein, wenn ich das nicht will. 12V Systeme wären da sicher die bessere Alternative. Ich denke das stelle ich zusätzlich noch um.

Was die Regelung betrifft. Alles schön und gut, aber wenn ich von Faustregeln wie 2x Teichvolumen/h höre (was sowieso nicht erreichbar ist mit einer 16.000L Pumpe) dann ist ein Herunterregeln ja auch nicht zielführend.

Der Deckel ist BTW nur dann offen, wenn ich am Filter arbeite. ;-) Es ist dennoch laut genug um es in der Nacht zu hören.


----------



## Sonnengruesser (23. Juli 2019)

Z3T1 schrieb:


> Meine Mission 2019 ist klareres Wasser.


Wie sieht's eigentlich aktuell damit aus?


Z3T1 schrieb:


> Faustregeln wie 2x Teichvolumen/h


Ohne jetzt jemandem nahe treten zu wollen: Schau dir mal die Teiche von den Foris an, die diese Tipps geben. Da schwimmen meist einige Kois in Becken mit wenig Bepflanzung. Gaaaaanz anderes Thema!

Und wenn dir die Pumpe in der Nacht zu laut ist, dann schalt sie aus! Du hast ja keinen Biofilter, der ständig mit Frischwasser versorgt werden muss.
Ich würde dir gern noch mehr Tipps geben, aber mein Teich ist noch zu neu - meine Filterpatrone setzt sich praktisch noch nicht zu.



Z3T1 schrieb:


> Mein Plan B sind 50m³ Mutterboden wenn alle Stricke reißen. Das Haus ist gekauft und der Teich wurde nicht von mir gebaut sondern vom Vorbesitzer.


Und da sehe ich auch ein großes Problem. Es hat vermutlich Monate gedauert den Teich zu bauen und Jahre, dass die Pflanzen so schön einwachsen. Und wenn jetzt nicht innerhalb weniger Wochen alles wieder perfekt aussieht, schmeißt man den Hut drauf.
Wie dick ist denn die Mulmschicht am Boden?


----------



## Z3T1 (23. Juli 2019)

Der Plan B ist ja nicht ohne Grund ein Plan B ... nur wenn es nicht mehr weiter geht.

Mission 2019 klareres Wasser ist bestenfalls ein Teilerfolg. Es ist besser als zu Anfang aber weit davon Weg, einladend zu sein.
Die Pumpen laufen wie beschrieben nur noch bis 23 Uhr und das wars dann bis 5 Uhr morgens. Es stört halt nur beim einschlafen und bei diesen Temperaturen wenn das Fenster offen ist.

Die Mulmschicht ist (so schätze ich mal 2-3cm dick). Wirklich gemessen habe ich das nicht.

Bzgl. der Erdung mache ich mir gerade gedanken. Die Pumpen sind ja alle im IBC und nicht direkt im Teich. Allerdings über die Rohre verbunden. Wie kann ich den spaß denn am sichersten erden? Einfach einen Abzweig vom Schutzleiter in den IBC?

Die Pumpen sind ja alle per Schuko verbunden als haben eigentlich eine Erdung.


----------



## Z3T1 (23. Juli 2019)

Hier mal noch ein paar Fotos vom IST-Zustand bisher...


----------



## Sonnengruesser (23. Juli 2019)

Z3T1 schrieb:


> Der Plan B ist ja nicht ohne Grund ein Plan B


 Ich hoffe soweit kommt es nicht, mir gefällt dein Teich ganz gut! Bis auf den Zaun aber is ja nicht meiner... 

Also ich finde die Bilder nicht so schlecht! Es schwimmen keine Algenbatzen herum und auch sonst kein Mist.

Was verstehst du unter "einladend"? Klare Sicht bis auf den Boden? 
Dann muss vermutlich auch die Mulmschicht raus - einfach mal mit dem Käscher durchgehen oder mit einem Sauger falls es sowas gibt.

Ich hoffe doch auch dass hier noch ANDERE MITLESEN MIT ÄHNLICHEM TEICH UND MEHR ERFAHRUNG als mir und noch was dazu sagen können. Mein Wissen ist mehr so .


----------



## Z3T1 (23. Juli 2019)

Ich muss nicht bis zum Boden sehen. Aber etwas klarer darf das Wasser schon sein 

Schlammsauger gibts einen OASE Pondovac 5... der hält 5 Minuten durch, dann sind die Netze voll und ich muss 15 Minuten spülen. Ich hoffe, da ist es verständlich, dass es mit der Reinigung immer nur Stück für Stück weiter geht.

Der Zaun ist hoffentlich nur temporär wegen meiner Tochter dort. Sie ist noch keine 2 Jahre und ich will es nicht drauf ankommen lassen ;-)


----------



## krallowa (24. Juli 2019)

Moin,

also zuerst mal die Mulmschicht absaugen und das Wasser entsorgen, am besten über eine gelochte Kiste entsorgen um Kleintier aufzusammeln und wieder in den Teich packen.
Dann hast du auch gleich einen Teilwasserwechsel vollzogen.
Gerade wenn du den Teich als Schwimmteich nutzt sollte zumindest der Schwimmbereich am Grund sauber sein.
Deine Erdung nimmst du am besten über einen ausreichend langen Erdungsspieß (damit auch bei Trockenheit genug Leitfähigkeit vorhanden ist) vor.
Dann eine Edelstahllasche "in" der Pumpenkammer an das Erdungskabel.

Anschließend Füße hoch und ab und zu mal einen TWW und du solltest auch wieder Spaß am Teich haben.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Zacky (24. Juli 2019)

Hallo.



Z3T1 schrieb:


> Schlammsauger gibts einen OASE Pondovac 5... der hält 5 Minuten durch


Ich habe den Pondovac 4 und der läuft ununterbrochen. Da ist kein Netz was ich sauber machen muss. Ist das beim Pondovac 5 anders?

Wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass durch die Randgestaltung noch immer Schmutz eingetragen wird. Im Hintergund sehe ich die massive Steinwand, welche steil nach oben geht und oben darauf ein Beet angelegt ist. Linksseitig ist Rasen zu sehen, welcher ebenfalls in Form eines leichten Hanges zum Teich angelegt ist. Gerade an diesen Stellen, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass dort zusätzlicher Eintrag von organischen Material kommt, welcher durch das einfache __ Filtersystem gar nicht kompensiert werden kann.
Ist dort eine richtige Sperre eingearbeitet, so dass bei Regen nichts in den Teich läuft? Liegt diese Folie hinter den Steinen bis hoch an das Beet? Das wirst Du wahrscheinlich jetzt auf Anhieb gar nicht wissen, da der Teich bereits da war, aber vielleicht kann man das mal prüfen.

Ansonsten finde ich den Pflanzenbestand noch zu gering. Da sollte meiner Meinung nach, mehr von rein bzw. irgendwas geplant werden, wo man noch Pflanzen einbringen kann.


----------



## Z3T1 (24. Juli 2019)

Der Pondovac 5 hatt innen so ein Kleintiernetz:







Davon gibt es zwei im Lieferumfang. Unten sitzt dann eine recht starke zweite Pumpe, die permanent entleert. Nach 5 Minuten ist das Netz prall gefüllt und ich muss zum Reinigen/Wechseln unterbrechen.

Zu Deinen Anmerkungen:

Eine "Sperre" sehe ich nirgends. Ich konnte aber bisher nicht beobachten, dass bei Regen irgendwas in den Teich läuft außer etwas Wasser. Die riesige Fichte die Hinter dem Beet beim Nachbarn steht macht da sicher am meisten aus. Hier fallen quasi täglich Zapfen oder Nadeln in den Teich.

Die Folie geht relativ weit nach oben. Ich bezweifle aber, dass es bis zum Beet hoch geht.

Alles in allem war ich wohl etwas zu blauäugig was die ganze Sache angeht. Davon ausgehend beim Kauf, das wird schon alles richtig sein bis heute wo ich eher zum Schluss komme, dass doch eigentlich viel zu viel im Argen liegt und man sehr viel Umbauen muss, damit hier sowas wie Badespaß erreicht werden kann.


Normaler Wasserzulauf statt Wasserfall. Wasserfall nur als Deko.
Pflanzen neu bzw. zusätzliche
Sperre um weniger Dreck einzutragen
Wasser komplett austauschen + ggf. Grundreinigung
Neue 12V Pumpen, da Erdung fehlt und wenn eine da ist, nicht sicher gestellt ist, dass es nicht doch schief gehen könnte, da nicht genug Erdung da ist.
Trommelfilter statt Sipa Eigenbau
Weiteren Ablauf
Das alles mausert sich langsam aber sicher zu einem Mamut-Projekt für meine begrenzte freie Zeit.


----------



## Sonnengruesser (7. Nov. 2019)

@Z3T1 ich frag mal wieder nach wie's bei dir aussieht? Wie weit bist du mit Mulm absaugen gekommen?
Ich hab festgestellt, dass es einen deutlichen Unterschied macht, ob eine Mulmschicht am Boden ist oder nicht. Schon eine max. 1cm dicke Mulmschicht macht das Wasser ein wenig trüb.
VG


----------



## Z3T1 (8. Nov. 2019)

Hallo @Sonnengruesser, wie erwartet bin ich nicht so viel zu dem Thema gekommen wie es mir recht gewesen wäre.

Ich hab noch 1-2x abgesaugt aber wirklich Herr der Lage wurde ich nicht. Zum Schluss hatte sich die Siebpatrone "eingefahren" und ist ohne Unterbrechungen gelaufen. Vielleicht auch weil ich direkt hinter den Einlauf Filterbürsten gesetzt habe die ich regelmäßig vom Gröbsten befreien konnte.

Was die Eintrübung anging kann ich sagen hat sich zu meinen letzten Fotos nicht wirklich etwas geändert. Ich hab den Teich genutzt, er war nicht muffig oder so. Grob gesagt war die Mitte frei von Schlamm das konnte ich mit den Füßen ertasten. Der Schlamm liegt hauptsächlich am Rand des Teiches.

Aber wie schonmal beschrieben das geht mit meinem Sauger eher schlecht. Das Kleintiernetz ist ruck zuck voll mit grobem Schmutz und ich bin 15 Minuten damit beschäftigt alles auszuspühlen.

Nächstes Jahr muss ich damit wohl früher Anfangen.


----------

